

Ask HN: in open source projects, is the design/UI also open? - evancaine

I suck at design. I've come across a couple of open source webapps with interfaces that would suit my current project.  Is it OK to copy the design (virtually pixel for pixel) or would that be going against the spirit of open source?
======
bjplink
Or you can look into buying something on the cheap:
<http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-skins>

------
lovskogen
It should be, but you might check with the creators before using their
interface design. It might weaken their brand or create confusion if you make
something that looks like a copy.

